# CS "Cable Venture".



## JKB (Jul 6, 2007)

I'd be grateful if someone could help me with details of the above vessel. I remember going aboard when I worked for Mirrlees Blackstone and I reckon it must have been after her major refit in 1980. It was only a flying visit and for the life of me I can't remember why I was there. 
Searching the web has failed to produce any mention of Mirrlees or Blackstone engines, as far as I know she was diesel electric with MAN engines, but I assume she must have had at least one or I wouldn't have been there.
I remember her being a very formal ship, dress uniform in the mess etc. which was a problem for me as I didn't have a tie, never mind a uniform. From what I remember I ate in the duty mess, which suited me fine.

Cheers, 
John K. Bilsbury.


----------



## davidrwarwick (Aug 22, 2005)

Some details of CS Cable Venture here :-
http://atlantic-cable.com//Cableships/CableVenture/index.htm
but no details of her power plant, try searching under her original name "Neptun (3)"

Dave


----------



## JKB (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks Dave, that doesn't reveal much either, but worth a shot.

Cheers, JKB.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

CABLE VENTURE (ex.NEPTUN Bulk Carrier/Cable ship)original twin screw,4x12cyl MAN.Prob lees re-engined with 2xMirlees


----------



## JKB (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks A.D., that would explain me going aboard at least. Where did you find the info, by the way?

Cheers,
JKB.


----------



## A.D.FROST (Sep 1, 2008)

JKB said:


> Thanks A.D., that would explain me going aboard at least. Where did you find the info, by the way?
> 
> Cheers,
> JKB.


Sorry I used poetic license.(Guessed). She had 4 t/c MAN V6V 30/40 mA.Propulsion is by geared(Full speed) or electric drive(half speed).


----------



## Dave Woods (Apr 9, 2006)

She had a new engine (well one not too careful owner) fitted in Swansea at the beginning of 1996.


----------



## George Rollinson (Jan 3, 2010)

Two 8 cylinder ESL Mk2's (the engines that used to contaminate the lube regularly) where installed when she was converted from Neptun to Cable Venture around 1975. They took out two 6 cylinder DC gensets and replaced them with the Mirrlees 800kW AC machines. I spent from June 82 to Nov 86 on her. Done another trip in 94 as Chief Engineer and that was the last time I sailed on her. Hope that helps but any questions let me know. George


----------



## JKB (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks very much George, that explains why I was involved, although I can't be sure exactly what was wrong. I'm a big fan of E Mk. 1s, but there's no doubt they had issues with fuel dilution of the lub. oil. No wonder that when the E Mk.2 came out it had all the fuel gear _outside_ the engine!

Cheers,
JKB.


----------



## George Rollinson (Jan 3, 2010)

JKB, They were probably the Mk 1 engines then. Delivered 1976. The original propulsion plant was quite interesting. The four MAN engines consisted of 2 x reversible propulsion engines and 2 x generating engines. For manoeuvring and cable operations each shafts was driven by 2 x 1000kW DC motors in tandem inputting a gearbox. For passages the propulsion motor was connected to the same gearbox via a magnetic clutch. On the original plant the load sharing was carried out by the watch keeper. No automation. I have seen mention elsewhere she had a service speed of 14 knots. With all our best efforts 13 was the best she could achieve.


----------



## JKB (Jul 6, 2007)

That sounds about right, the Mk.2s started to appear in the early 1980s I think. The propulsion system as built sounds like it would keep you on your toes! To quote Sherlock Holmes, "It would appear to present certain interesting features, Watson."
Thanks again to all for your help.
Cheers,
John K. Bilsbury.


----------

